#  Krankheiten >   wässriger durchfall, 30-40x mal am tag.bitte helft mir! >

## medina

gestern morgen um 4 ging es los, ich wachte vdurch laute darmgeräusche auf, ging zur toilette und hatte durchfall. zunächst noch sehr dünn und braun. stündlich ging ich und es wurde immer schlimmer. es kam mittlerweile nur noch wasser. gegen vormittag war es so schlimm, das ich von der toilette nicht mehr runter kam. ich saß da, den kopf auf die waschmaschine gelegt, weil ich total erschöpft war und minutenweise schoss ein strahl wasser aus mir. gegen mittag holte meine mitbewohnerin den notarzt. mit einer windel ausgestattet wurde ich ins kh eingeliefert, wo ich 2 liter infusionen bekam. mein puls wurde gemessen und es wurde ein blutbild gemacht, wobei heraus kam das die weissen blutkörper bei 12000 waren, was aber nicht so schlimm sein soll. ich wurde wieder entlassen. daheim ging mein durchfall weiter. mittlerweile sah er aus wie wasser mit gelblichen flocken drin. ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. es fing auch extrem an zu riechen. ich hatte schmerzen im bauch, keine krämpfe mehr, eher wie muskelkater und schmerzen im nierenbereich der bis in meine pobacken strahlte. ausserdem habe ich eine leichte erkältung seit 3 tagen, etwas schnupfen, halsweh aber nicht dramatisch. fieber hatte ich keins.  
heut morgen wachte ich auf, bis auf 2-3 magenwinde die etwas übel rochen, kam nichts mehr. keine bauchschmerzen, keine übelkeit, kein durchfall. jetzt verspürte ich eben einen druck, ging zur toilette und es kam ca ein esslöffel voll wasser mit gelben flocken.  
weiss einer was das ist :Huh?:  sowas hatte ich noch nie. im kh gewesen zu sein und nicht zu wissen was ich habe, das macht mich nicht gerade glücklich. ausserdem einen so extremen durchfall habe ich noch nieeee erlebt!!!

----------


## katzograph

@medina 
Heilerde von der Apotheke. 
Gute Besserung wünscht
katzograph

----------


## medina

hm, danke. aber heilerde wird mir nun auch nicht sagen können was ich haben könnte. weiss denn niemand etwas?

----------


## wheelchairpower

Das kann nur ein Arzt sagen und wenn der es nicht weiß, dann sollte vielleicht mal ein Proktologe zu Rate gezogen werden. 
Mutmaßungen, was du haben könntest helfen wenig weiter.

----------


## katzograph

Guten Morgen medina, 
die Heilerde sollte auch nur als erste Hilfe fungieren, um den Durchfall zu stoppen oder wenigstens zu mildern. Was die Ursache für Deine Beschwerden ist kann man ohne Untersuchung nur vermuten und das wäre nicht sehr hilfreich.
Hör auf wheelchairpower und geh zum Arzt. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

@medina 
Es gibt verschiedene Ursachen für plötzlich auftretende, starke Diarrhoen. 
Sowohl Ernährungsfehler (zuviel Alkohol, sehr fettreiche Nahrung, unreifes Obst etc.) als auch bestimmte Medikamente können Durchfälle auslösen. genauso können sie Begleiterscheinung einer anderen Erkrankung sein.  
In den weitaus meisten Fällen sind Diarrhoen aber das Ergebnis einer *akuten Infektion*, beispielweise durch *Rota*- oder *Noroviren*. 
Unter den mikrobiell verursachten Erkrankungen ist   wiederum ist die Infektion mit *pathogenen Keimen* im Zusammenhang mit *kontaminierten Lebensmitteln*, also die klassische *"Lebensmittelvergiftung*", die No.1.      
Sie wird durch den Verzehr von Lebensmitteln, die *krankheitserregende Keime*, wie *Salmonellen,  Campylobacter, Escherichia coli, Yersinien* und *Listerien* enthalten,  ausgelöst. Zu einer Lebensmittelvergiftung kann es auch kommen, wenn  Nahrungsmittel konsumiert werden, in denen es zu einer starken Vermehrung von nicht krankheitserzeugenden Keime gekommen ist, jedoch *toxische Stoffwechselprodukte* der Mikroorganismen zu einer Schädigung der Dünndarmschleimhaut geführt haben.  
Meist klingen die Durchfälle, nach dem die Keime / Toxine ausgescheiden wurden, ohne weiteren Therapiebedarf kurzfristig wieder ab. Problematisch kann allerdings (besonders bei Kinder oder Senioren) der Flüssigkeits- bzw. der Mineralstoffverlust sein. In solchen Fällen sollte, wie bei Ihnen geschehen, ein Ausgleich mit Hilfe von Infusionen vorgenommen werden.

----------


## medina

vielen dank für eure antworten. das mit dem arzt ist eine gute idee, nur leider habt ihr überlesen, das ich bereits im kh war! dort wurde noch nicht mal annähernd überprüft was es sein könnte. auch am tag darauf konnte die nachuntersuchung beim hausarzt nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. aus welchem grund auch immer wird man bei dieser jahreszeit mit einem magen-darm-infekt oder norovirus abgespeist, also muss ich nun davon wohl ausgehen. mir geht es mittlerweile etwas besser, habe noch magenschmerzen und bauchzwicken.

----------


## michalke

Da kann ich Pianoman nur zustimmen. 
Das hört sich bei dir nach infektiösem Durchfall an. D.h. nichts stopfendes wie Loperamid oder so nehmen, denn der Erreger muss ausgeschieden werden, meist ist nach einigen Tagen alles wieder in Ordnung. Das zweite, was wichtig ist, ist genügend Flüssigkeit und Blutsalze und Kalorien (da kommt wieder das alte Hausrezept: die ausgeschlagene Cola (Zucker=Kalorien) und die Salzstangen oder anderes Laugengebäck).
Wenn die Durchfälle noch weiter anhalten über ne Woche, dann Stuhlproben über den Hausarzt mal wegschicken zur Untersuchung bzgl. Erreger.

----------


## Pianoman

@medina   

> dort wurde noch nicht mal annähernd überprüft was es sein könnte. auch  am tag darauf konnte die nachuntersuchung beim hausarzt nicht wirklich  weiterhelfen. aus welchem grund auch immer wird man bei dieser  jahreszeit mit einem magen-darm-infekt oder norovirus abgespeist, also  muss ich nun davon wohl ausgehen.

 Naja, medina, die Identifikation eines bestimmten Erregers geht nicht immer so zwischen Tür und Angel.  
Um beispielsweise ein Bakterium nachzuweisen, werden Kulturen angelegt, was z.B. bei Campylobacter etwa 48 Std. dauert. In der Zeit sind die meisten Betroffenen schon wieder auf den Beinen.  
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeiten, entweder die jeweilige DNA des Erregers mit dem PCR-verfahren (Polymerase Chain Reaction) zu identifizieren oder spezifische Antikörper nachzuweisen. Schließlich kann man noch durch eine elektronenmikroskopische Begutachtung beispielweise Viruspartikel identifizieren.  
Weiterhin wird die Diagnose durch die Sammlung der begleitenden Symptome gestützt 
- Fieber ? - Kopfschmerzen ? - Erbrechen ? - abdominale Schmerzen ? - Myalgien ? - allgemeine Mattigkeit ? -  Kreislaufbeschwerden ?  usw.  
Meist lassen sich auf diesem Wege schon bestimmte Erreger ausschließen, oder anders herum, kann die Infektion mit bestimmten Erregern als hochwahrscheinlich angesehen werden. 
Außerdem liefert das *Epidemiologische Bulletin des RKI* (Robert Koch-Institut, Berlin) Informationen für den Arzt, welcher Erreger gerade in bestimmten Regionen des Landes sein "Unwesen" treibt. 
(Sie können sich dort auch selbst informieren: RKI )  
Aber wie schon gesagt, es besteht eigentlich kaum eine Notwendigkeit, bei akuten Diarrhoen, die meist in 1-2 Tagen überstanden sind, die gesamte (ziemlich teure) Diagnose-Maschinerie in Gang zu setzen.  
Anders wäre es allerdings, wenn Sie beispielweise mit der Herstellung/Verarbeitung von Lebensmitteln befasst wären. 
Hier verhängt das Infektionsschutzgesetz (IfSG) ein Beschäftigungsverbot für die Dauer der Erkrankung bzw. bis sicher ist, dass keine Erreger mehr ausgeschieden werden. Das bedeutet natürlich auch, dass erst einmal der Erreger der Diarrhoe identifiziert werden muss.    
Gute Besserung.

----------


## Nadami

Hallo. Wie geht es dir denn mittlerweile? Ist es wieder besser oder leidest du immer noch darunter?  
Deine beschreibung kommt mir schon bekannt vor aber da du wie ich sehe schon 33 jahre "jung" bist und ich nicht weiß ob du so was schon öffter hattest möchte ich meine vermutung jetzt nicht direkt in den raum werfen. 
Deshalb meine frage : Hattest du in deinem leben schon oft Durchfall/Verstopfung oder Magenschmerzen?

----------

